# Fantasy Football 2014



## Phanatic26

Looking forward to another great season! :boogie


----------



## SPC

are we not continuing on last years league?~


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea it would be easier to just restart the league from last year. Then the commish could just re-invite everyone.


----------



## Phanatic26

Ok then. Sounds good. I jumped the gun. Will watch for the invite.


----------



## MuffinMan

Oooo, I kinda want in. What do you guys run your league through? If you don't want me in, I'll understand.

Also just so we're clear, this is American Football right? A lot of people use the term to mean soccer on these forums.


----------



## SA go0n

I want in too, if there is any dropouts.


----------



## WhoDey85

So anonymid's league from last year has been renewed and the invitations to the teams that played last year have been sent out. If you don't get a invite for some reason let me know. Also if you are just wanting to join for the first time this year pm me an email address and I should be able to send you an invite. 

Also depending on the demand we can make two leagues if needed. 


I was thinking of setting the draft date sometime around the third preseason game. What's a good time for everyone?


----------



## WhoDey85

MuffinMan said:


> Oooo, I kinda want in. What do you guys run your league through? If you don't want me in, I'll understand.
> 
> Also just so we're clear, this is American Football right? A lot of people use the term to mean soccer on these forums.


I'm betting some people from last year won't resign up so we should have available spots if you want to join. The league is on Yahoo. And yeah it's American football.


----------



## SA go0n

I'm in.


----------



## Cam1

I'm in, can't believe it's almost that time all ready.

Is Anonymid still around SAS/playing this year? Haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## WhoDey85

Cam1 said:


> I'm in, can't believe it's almost that time all ready.
> 
> Is Anonymid still around SAS/playing this year? Haven't seen him in a while.


Yeah the Wild Turkeys are back!


----------



## WhoDey85

azstl25 said:


> I'm in.


Welcome! And yeah you are labeled last year's champ because an inactive team unbelievably won the league last year! (It had Peyton Manning as it's QB if I remember correctly)

But it's a redraft league so we are all starting over from scratch this year.


----------



## Phanatic26

WhoDey or anonymid

I have a new Yahoo! account that I'll be using starting in the Fall so I'd like to link up that one with our league since football's in the Fall. I just sent an application to join through Yahoo! I specified it was from me.

Thanks.


----------



## WhoDey85

Phanatic26 said:


> WhoDey or anonymid
> 
> I have a new Yahoo! account that I'll be using starting in the Fall so I'd like to link up that one with our league since football's in the Fall. I just sent an application to join through Yahoo! I specified it was from me.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you will have to pm a new email address that is associated with the new yahoo account for me to invite you. You were the Manatees last year?


----------



## Phanatic26

Just signed up with my old account. Not an issue.

Are we going to break the teams into two divisions again?


----------



## WhoDey85

Phanatic26 said:


> Just signed up with my old account. Not an issue.
> 
> Are we going to break the teams into two divisions again?


I looked up last years league and it wasn't split up into divisions. We should keep it that way I think.

Two more open spots. First come, first served.


----------



## anonymid

Cam1 said:


> Is Anonymid still around SAS/playing this year? Haven't seen him in a while.


Hey, yeah, I'm still playing. My laptop died back in April, and now I only have access to a shared computer that I'm not able to use with very much privacy. So I haven't been on SAS much. I handed the commish job over to WhoDey since I won't be able to be very active on here.


----------



## anonymid

WhoDey85 said:


> I looked up last years league and it wasn't split up into divisions. We should keep it that way I think.


Yeah, with 14 teams and a 13 week regular season, you play everybody exactly once. With a perfectly balanced schedule like that, there's no point to having divisions.


----------



## SA go0n

I was looking at the league settings and it said that the draft is autopick. Do we still have to be online for it then?


----------



## SPC

i think it was live last year, lets do it live this year too~


----------



## WhoDey85

I changed it to a live online draft for Friday August 15th at 8:00 p.m. How does that work for everyone? We can change it if we have to. Remember if you can't make the draft you can always pre-rank your players. 


We still need one more team then we are ready!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Friday sounds good to me.


----------



## SA go0n

works for me


----------



## WhoDey85

The draft is currently scheduled to be in 15 days. Still need one more team. Let me know!!


----------



## Phanatic26

Is there any way we can move the draft? Something has come up on the 15th.


----------



## WhoDey85

Phanatic26 said:


> Is there any way we can move the draft? Something has come up on the 15th.


Yeah will Sat the 16th at 8 ET work for everyone instead? Or what is the best time for everyone that is planning on coming to the draft?

Also we need one more person. Come guys don't make me invite my bro, a non SASer, in to this thing!!!!


----------



## BTAG

I guess I'll join it. I've never used Yahoo for Fantasy, so it will be interesting.


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Yeah will Sat the 16th at 8 ET work for everyone instead? Or what is the best time for everyone that is planning on coming to the draft?
> 
> Also we need one more person. Come guys don't make me invite my bro, a non SASer, in to this thing!!!!


Works for me. Let the pain commence! :yes


----------



## WhoDey85

BTAG said:


> I guess I'll join it. I've never used Yahoo for Fantasy, so it will be interesting.


Cool I just need your email address and I can shoot you an invite.


----------



## Phanatic26

Saturday works great. Thanks guys. I really appreciate it. Would hate to miss the draft.


----------



## SA go0n

Commish, any word on the draft order for tomorrow?


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> Commish, any word on the draft order for tomorrow?


It will be randomized. You can join the live draft room 30 mins before the draft to see where you are picking.

Draft is tomorrow (Saturday) at 8 pm EDT for everyone that will be live drafting!


----------



## Cam1

Dang, I work until 9. I always manage to miss the draft. Hopefully auto-draft does well for me again :lol


----------



## Lmatic3030

I'll be there!


----------



## BTAG

Fun draft everyone. Good luck.


----------



## Cam1

Auto-draft gave me half the Cowboys Roster, could not handle it. Good trade, JR!

I have Dennis Pitta, Zach Ertz, and Coby Fleener all available to be traded for a WR - if anyone needs a TE.


----------



## SA go0n

Im going to put Sammy Watkins on the trading block. Anyone interested?

Muffin Man???


----------



## Buerhle

Cam1 said:


> Auto-draft gave me half the Cowboys Roster, could not handle it. Good trade, JR!
> 
> I have Dennis Pitta, Zach Ertz, and Coby Fleener all available to be traded for a WR - if anyone needs a TE.


Good trade hopefully

I def needed a WR.


----------



## SPC




----------



## Lmatic3030

Should have started Chris Ivory against my Raiders.


----------



## Buerhle

Lmatic3030 said:


> Should have started Chris Ivory against my Raiders.


Ivory for desean jackson?

On Sunday I gotta make some trades.


----------



## Lmatic3030

You got yourself a deal


----------



## SA go0n

My condolences to whoever has AP. Nice way for a season to end. The word "indictment" doesn't make me think he is going to be on the field any time soon.


----------



## SA go0n

I stand corrected. Looks like AP is playing this week. Never underestimate the desperation of a NFL team that got torched the previous week. Old Ziggy probably said some garbage about letting the legal process play out. My *****.


----------



## Lmatic3030

He's out again


----------



## WhoDey85

Suck it Yahoo for giving my team a D minus! Team Whodey is going [email protected]!!! 



*actually it's going to be tough. I still don't have a decent RB and now Jimmy Graham is out a couple weeks.*


----------



## Lmatic3030

Yea Team Whodey is rolling right now. Antonio Brown is the man.


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Suck it Yahoo for giving my team a D minus! Team Whodey is going [email protected]!!!
> 
> *actually it's going to be tough. I still don't have a decent RB and now Jimmy Graham is out a couple weeks.*


If they gave your team a D minus, I hate to see what they gave me. Maybe they gave me a facepalm.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> If they gave your team a D minus, I hate to see what they gave me. Maybe they gave me a facepalm.


Lol your team isn't bad. You are the Deckers right? Gotta figure Stafford and Megatron will get it together here soon?


----------



## WhoDey85

Lmatic3030 said:


> Yea Team Whodey is rolling right now. Antonio Brown is the man.


Brown is the man! As much as it pains me to say as a Bengals fan.


----------



## SA go0n

If anyone has a serviceable TE they can part with, I would be interested in a trade. I'm pretty deep at receiver, but I'm not trading Megatron or Maclin. My team is The Deckers.


----------



## WhoDey85

Andy Dalton is available for trade.


----------



## Phanatic26

Lost to the inactive team that has Rodgers and lost out on Jonas Gray to some one with a lower waiver number than I have. Gotta love fantasy football.


----------



## anonymid

My Turkeys are showing some life! Five straight wins and now in position for a playoff spot after a 1-5 start.


----------



## Phanatic26

anonymid said:


> My Turkeys are showing some life! Five straight wins and now in position for a playoff spot after a 1-5 start.


You got my luck (skill :yes) from last year :no


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> My Turkeys are showing some life! Five straight wins and now in position for a playoff spot after a 1-5 start.


Yeah the Turkeys on a roll in time for THanksgiving! I wish I had Jeremy Hill right about now, although Gio is getting ready to come back. Hill should still see a ton of carries.


----------



## SA go0n

This looks very interesting. A lot of teams still in the hunt for the final 2 playoff spots.


----------



## Phanatic26

WhoDey I had you damnit. It was there for the taking. Freaking Mark Ingram had a clunker. Don't think I'm making the playoffs this year.


----------



## SA go0n

All I got to say is ODB! ODB! Best receiver in the game IMO. He could of easily had a third TD in which he torched double coverage and Eli overthrew him in the end zone.


----------



## anonymid

So, heading into the last week of the season, there are eight teams still alive for a playoff spot, though Karasuno Ravens is a long shot, as he'd need both Lmatic and Fanatics to lose, and outscore Fanatics by 55.3 points (while of course winning himself).

All teams at 5-7 or worse have been eliminated.

All teams at 7-5 have control of their own destiny--they're in with a win.

The Kai-Fanatics loser will be eliminated if Deckers, Turkeys, and Lmatic all win.

Lmatic is for all intents and purposes eliminated with a loss, since he's so far behind the other 7-5 teams in points that he's not going to win any tiebreakers at 7-6.

Heisenberg's Hat has already clinched a playoff spot, even though the standings page doesn't indicate it. This is because two of the 7-5 teams play each other, so at most six teams can finish with 8+ wins. So he's safe at 8-4. He could lose his #2 seed and first-round bye if he loses and any of Deckers, Kai, or Turkeys win, since he's too far behind those teams in points to win a tiebreaker at 8-5. However, he's playing the abandoned AliBaba's this week, so he's probably going to win and clinch a first-round bye.

WhoDey of course has clinched the #1 seed and a first-round bye.


----------



## WhoDey85

Phanatic26 said:


> WhoDey I had you damnit. It was there for the taking. Freaking Mark Ingram had a clunker. Don't think I'm making the playoffs this year.


Yeah Ingram let ya down there. I was lucky I had Jimmy Graham going at the same time.


----------



## WhoDey85

SA go0n said:


> All I got to say is ODB! ODB! Best receiver in the game IMO. He could of easily had a third TD in which he torched double coverage and Eli overthrew him in the end zone.


That was some catch!


----------



## WhoDey85

anonymid said:


> So, heading into the last week of the season, there are eight teams still alive for a playoff spot, though Karasuno Ravens is a long shot, as he'd need both Lmatic and Fanatics to lose, and outscore Fanatics by 55.3 points (while of course winning himself).
> 
> All teams at 5-7 or worse have been eliminated.
> 
> All teams at 7-5 have control of their own destiny--they're in with a win.
> 
> The Kai-Fanatics loser will be eliminated if Deckers, Turkeys, and Lmatic all win.
> 
> Lmatic is for all intents and purposes eliminated with a loss, since he's so far behind the other 7-5 teams in points that he's not going to win any tiebreakers at 7-6.
> 
> Heisenberg's Hat has already clinched a playoff spot, even though the standings page doesn't indicate it. This is because two of the 7-5 teams play each other, so at most six teams can finish with 8+ wins. So he's safe at 8-4. He could lose his #2 seed and first-round bye if he loses and any of Deckers, Kai, or Turkeys win, since he's too far behind those teams in points to win a tiebreaker at 8-5. However, he's playing the abandoned AliBaba's this week, so he's probably going to win and clinch a first-round bye.
> 
> WhoDey of course has clinched the #1 seed and a first-round bye.


Should be a good finish!


----------



## Lmatic3030

Alright Eli the time is now.


----------



## BTAG

I have no idea how I've even gotten to .500 with maybe the worst team ever assembled. I'm 9-2 in my other leagues, but for some reason, I've just had awful luck in this one. Well, my Chargers were a long shot to make the playoffs last year, but everyone lost, and they won, so we'll see. I'm not out yet.


----------



## Phanatic26

And here we go again. Lmatic having his best day of the season. Tre Mason already with 26 points. Every week this season my opponent has had his best week of the season.

:help


----------



## Lmatic3030

Lmatic3030 said:


> Alright Eli the time is now.


Should have started Bress :blank


----------



## SA go0n

Lmatic3030 said:


> Should have started Bress :blank


I feel your pain bro. I made a qb decision like that last year in another league which cost me the championship.


----------



## Phanatic26

Lmatic3030 said:


> Should have started Bress :blank


How do you start Eli over Brees  

Barring Peyton getting trampled by the horse in introductions or skipping the game to film Papa John's commercials, I should win. About time.

EDIT: My bad. The game is in KC not Denver. That takes away the horse possibility.


----------



## Lmatic3030

Phanatic26 said:


> How do you start Eli over Brees
> 
> Barring Peyton getting trampled by the horse in introductions or skipping the game to film Papa John's commercials, I should win. About time.
> 
> EDIT: My bad. The game is in KC not Denver. That takes away the horse possibility.


I thought the Giants would blow the jags out.

This will be one of the few times I will be rooting for the Chiefs lol.


----------



## BTAG

I wish my team would've hit their stride a couple weeks earlier. The Chargers win, and my team is going crazy, so it's been a good day.


----------



## anonymid

Roddy White could have 531 yards and 10 touchdowns for me tonight, and I'd still lose. :lol


----------



## SA go0n

anonymid said:


> Roddy White could have 531 yards and 10 touchdowns for me tonight, and I'd still lose. :lol


LOL. Just curious, how long has this league been in existence?


----------



## anonymid

SA go0n said:


> LOL. Just curious, how long has this league been in existence?


2011 was the first year. The current league record book only goes back to last year, though, because before that I just created a new league each year rather than renewing. Still, I can't remember ever seeing a higher point total or margin of victory than what you had this week.


----------



## Phanatic26

After some terrible luck and three straight terrible games from Peyton, I at least salvaged a win in the 11th place game. Yay. :fall

Good luck to everyone still alive. Looking forward to next year already.


----------



## haniya11

Hmm thats good well i love football fantasy ,,,, can you share some new updates...

*Sports News.*


----------



## WhoDey85

Fanatics vs The Deckers for the title.

Good luck fellas!


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Fanatics vs The Deckers for the title.
> 
> Good luck fellas!


I know I've been steamrolling people, but I think this is going to be really close. Except for Stafford going against Chicago, I really don't like my matchups.


----------



## WhoDey85

So it's all coming down to AJ Green. opcorn


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> So it's all coming down to AJ Green. opcorn


He's no Odell Beckham Jr. I thought I was dead in the water until this happened. Either way it's been a fun ride.


----------



## F1X3R

Down by 12. If only I had played Wilson. Or Gore. Or Bush. Or Gates. Or Woods. Or Green Bay. 

It seems like karma for my team sneaking into the final.


----------



## WhoDey85

Congrats SA goon (The Deckers) on the championship! That was quite the second half of the season you had there. 

Thanks to everyone for playing this year. I had fun even though my team fell apart there at the end. Hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## SA go0n

WhoDey85 said:


> Congrats SA goon (The Deckers) on the championship! That was quite the second half of the season you had there.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for playing this year. I had fun even though my team fell apart there at the end. Hope to see you guys next year.


Thanks. If I ever have a son I'll name him Odell. LOL


----------



## F1X3R

WhoDey85 said:


> Congrats SA goon (The Deckers) on the championship! That was quite the second half of the season you had there.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for playing this year. I had fun even though my team fell apart there at the end. Hope to see you guys next year.


Congrats Deckers, didn't realize there were two Lions fans in the SAS finals. Whodey gonna beat dem Lions?


----------



## SA go0n

F1X3R said:


> Congrats Deckers, didn't realize there were two Lions fans in the SAS finals. Whodey gonna beat dem Lions?


Hopefully Suh wins his appeal. (crossing fingers)


----------



## anonymid

Belated congrats, Deckers! Glad that I at least got knocked out by the eventual champ.


----------

